# Portuguese citizenship for Indian wife



## dvirchand (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi

I am a Portuguese nation and married to an Indian wife. We are both living in UK presently.

I would like to how to apply for Portuguese citizenship for my wife and what documents I need to submit for this.

Thank you for your advise 

Dipesh


----------

